# Strange bump on cervix



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

I was wondering if any of the midwives out there could give me a little advice. My dh & I are currently TTC #4 and I've been charting for about 5-6 months now. In doing this I've checked my cervix a million times by now, LOL. This cycle (currently CD 12) I noticed a small hard bump on the tip of my cervix. It is large enough that it is distinct and I'm able to find it every time no matter the position of my cervix but not huge. I have never felt this bump before and like I said I've checked my cervix a lot in the past few months ( and each time I charted to conceive my other children). Is this something to be concerned about? I had a pap done in Dec. of '08 and it was completely normal. I haven't had any weird bleeding or pain just can feel it when I'm checking. Thought? TIA


----------



## April422 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not a MW but it could be HPV. If you havent had any cervical procedures since the pap in 08 then I doubt it's cervical scarring.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

If it is like feeling a salt crystal only bigger then that is called something that I cannot think of for the life of me









OK went and googled it it is called a nabothian cysts if you google that you can get more information and if you really want you can see pics of them


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Also not a MW, but I've had bumps like that before that were nabothian cysts.

X-posted with the above person. I was googling it too to make sure I spelled it right. LOL!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

gotta love google


----------



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies. It feels bigger than a grain of salt maybe like half the size of a pea. I went ahead and emailed my midwife and I'm gonna see if she can go ahead and do an exam, better safe than sorry.


----------



## cathicog (May 7, 2005)

Could be the beginning of a polyp. They are benign growths, and they don't do anything. They just sit there. I have one on mine, and when I went to the Farm for Advanced midwifery workshop and we had exams, I mentioned it to the senior mw, so the girls in my group could see what a polyp looks like. They are common in women over 30...







It looks/feels like a small pea.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

moved to fertility


----------



## yalad (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klocke* 
I noticed a small hard bump on the tip of my cervix. It is large enough that it is distinct and I'm able to find it every time no matter the position of my cervix but not huge.


I think this is a Bartholin's cyst... I believe (it is hard to see it when you can't see it-- this would help in the dx).







But, it could be BV, yeast, Doderlein's cytolysis, atrophic vaginitis, a foreighn body, noninfectious contact vaginitis (soaps), cervicitis, cervical dysplasia, cancer, polyps, trauma. So, I guess that is really confusing now. Hope that helps
yalad







:


----------

